#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Его Святейшество, Далай Лама  XIV : "Рассвет/Закат" (2008)

## Содпа Тхарчен

> Можно с уверенностью сказать: авторам фильма неимоверно повезло, а возможно да же произошло чудо. Далай-лама во время работы над фильмом открылся с максимальной, доселе невиданной полнотой. Свобода в обсуждаемых вопросах и дискуссиях была полной и очень откровенной. 
> 
> Фильм состоит из условных двух частей:
> Первая часть 50 минуты. Одни сутки, проведенные в резиденции Далай-ламы от начала его рабочего дня — в три часа ночи, до заката, когда Далай-лама ложится спать. В этот условный или, правильнее сказать, собирательный день, съемочная группа фиксировала утренние занятия фитнессом, прогулки но аллеям резиденции, молитвы и медитации. Затем аудиенции, встречи с прессой, паломниками. В этот день проходили учения для буддистов России и Монголии. И в конце дня, по возвращении в личные покои, состоялась абсолютно неформальная беседа о сути мироздания и месте человека и религии в современном обществе. Так же были сняты и совершенно неожиданные моменты, которые, безусловно, обогатят образ Далай-ламы в галазах заинтересованного зрителя.
> 
> Вторая часть — 22 минуты — являет собой путевые заметки о возвращении из Индии через Китай в Россию. По ходу путешествия авторы возвращаются к вечернему разговору с Далай-ламой, состоявшемуся накануне отъезда. Удивительным образом тема разговора о перенаселение мира, расслоение общества, путях избежания мировых конфликтов получали яркие и убедительные визуальные подтверждения.


Первая часть -

----------

Александр Кеосаян (05.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Вторая часть -

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Третья часть -

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Часть четвертая -

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Пятая часть -

----------

AndyZ (05.07.2012), Манавах (05.07.2012), Саранка (08.07.2012), Че Линг (05.07.2012)

----------

